# Rescue question: kitten VS young adult cats



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

I introduced myself here recently, and my husband and I are looking to get a cat. We just finished moving out of a small apartment into a nice house with a decent sized yard, in a quiet residential area. 

We have two daughters, ages 6 and 4. We want them to grow up around animals, to help teach them patience and responsibility, and we've decided to start with a cat. 

We have decided to rescue, which completely rules out the possibility of buying from a breeder. We want to help a cat in need.

I was wondering, would it be better to adopt a kitten, or a young adult cat? We want a youngish cat, so that he/she can be with us for a long time, and so that he/she can easily adapt to our lifestyle. We also have to consider the fact that we have two young children, and it might be safer (and easier) to start them off with a cat with a developed personality. We want a friendly cat that's good with children, and who doesn't mind being picked up and cuddled, and possibly followed around the house and dressed up.
I feel that if we adopted an adult cat, that it would be easier for us to get a friendly, tolerant one, as oppose to a kitten that may be more unpredictable, but, then again, it may be harder for an adult cat to adjust.

I'd really appreciate anyone's opinions or insight on the subject. I would be open to either decision.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Go for an adult cat. Start with contacting the humane society & rescues and asking for help in finding an older cat that is good with small kids & has good manners. Older Cats normally live into their teens without issues. I've got 3 that are in their teens, Bentley is 18, Methos and Pixel are 15. 
Plus it is harder for older cats to find good homes once they find themselves given up to a rescue. Visit with multiple cats, & remember to let the cat pick you as their forever family.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I have been doing a lot of research, and checking on different animal rescue websites for numbers, and I have a nice little collection of phone numbers and addresses. 
I was thinking about a cat maybe in the 1-5 year range.

What would you suggest I do? Go on my own and pick out possibilities, then have my girls come and meet them and decide, or bring the girls with us to look at possibilities in the first place? I want to do whatever will be less stressful for the cat.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

With small children, baby kittens are not recommended. You should go to the shelter and ask for a docile cat, who does not mind being picked up or held, as many cats do not like it and may struggle to get out, scratching the child.

While little baby, kittens don't mind being picked up and seem to be cuddly...but don't be fooled because as they grow, they become more independent and start to grow into their personalities. You can't tell with kittens what kind of cats they will become.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No kittens. More than once we've seen accidents where young children dropped kittens down the stairs, fell on them, or hurt them. It certainly wasn't on purpose but kittens are fragile and young children can be rough.

A 1-2 year old that is patient and gentle, but please remember that young children should not be left alone with pets until they have learned to pet gently and not grab/slap/hit.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

If you can, talk with a shelter worker on the phone to get recommendations on several kitties to visit on the same day. Raise the kitty age to 2 years old plus then you are past the teenage angst b-head age. Take the kids with you, go into a small room with kitty, then practice kitty politeness rules. 1. Kitty will come to you to say hello. 2. Polite way to say hello back is to hold your hand out & Kitty will rub up to you 3. Have the older child talk to the kitty. A good kitty will respond to being talked too, either chirping back or climbing into her lap 
Don't rush to a decision - the kitty you choose will be with you till after your kids graduate high school.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

As far as whether you go alone first or take the whole family first, my recommendation is you go first and take the time to meet all the cats within your criteria range. Take some time, sit with each cat you're interested in for a while and learn their personalities. Then once you've got your list narrowed to a smaller number - 5, 8, 10 - whatever, bring the whole family (including dad) to meet the "finalists". The only reason I recommend this is when I give an entire facility tour to a family with younger children, the kids tend to get impatient after a while. Whereas with this method you can go straight to the cats you've predetermined and still allow adequate meeting time for the kids to interact with them and find out what cat picks them as well as you.

As always, ask the shelter volunteers for guidance and suggestions and remember there is never a stupid question.

Good luck to you! Hope you find the cat that belonged in your family all along.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone.

You all seem to be on the same page, so I've decided on an adult cat. I'll also make sure that the cat and kids' first few meetings together are supervised, and I'll go over how to properly hold, pet, treat and act around a cat.

I'm going to call the SPCA, and have them arrange for us to meet several kitties that sound like they would fit in with our lifestyle, hopefully near the end of June, so I have time to get lots of kitty supplies, and school will be out for my eldest daughter.



NebraskaCat said:


> As far as whether you go alone first or take the whole family first, my recommendation is you go first and take the time to meet all the cats within your criteria range. Take some time, sit with each cat you're interested in for a while and learn their personalities. Then once you've got your list narrowed to a smaller number - 5, 8, 10 - whatever, bring the whole family (including dad) to meet the "finalists". The only reason I recommend this is when I give an entire facility tour to a family with younger children, the kids tend to get impatient after a while. Whereas with this method you can go straight to the cats you've predetermined and still allow adequate meeting time for the kids to interact with them and find out what cat picks them as well as you.
> 
> As always, ask the shelter volunteers for guidance and suggestions and remember there is never a stupid question.
> 
> Good luck to you! Hope you find the cat that belonged in your family all along.


I think that that's exactly what I'm going to do, and then I'll bring the 3 of them to meet the finalists. I also don't what my girls (or dad) to walk around too much, because then they'll want to take all of them home, and we'll never get out of there!

Thank you so much everyone, for all of your help. I promise pictures when we make a decision!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

There are no guarantees that a kitten or youngish cat will be with you a long time. Accidents, illnesses and $hit happens. Adopt who you like, very young or young adult, but an adult/senior cat adoption can be the most rewarding thing you can do. Many, many cats are given up that have lived wonderful lives with children. No matter what your decision, thank you for saving a life.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing everything right! One suggestion I'll make is, if you can swing it, look for slightly older cats that are a bonded pair. When you're in a busy house it's nice to have cats that don't always depend on you for attention and have each other. Introducing two strange cats to each other can be a very prolonged process, and they may never get along because cats are very territorial amongst their own species. If down the road you were thinking of getting another cat, the time might just be right now along with the first.

Whatever you decide, keep us updated, and share pictures of the cat(s) once home!

Regarding the mention of being dressed up, I need to give me 2 cents... unless it's for a quick photo shoot, cats do not like wearing clothes and shouldn't be subjected to it -- you are not likely to find a cat that likes this. Teach your children how to responsibly care for the kitty, which includes respecting them. When I was 5 I got my first kitten, I was taught how to hold them, and to be gentle and respectful. I never wanted to dress them up, I had dolls for that.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Marcia said:


> There are no guarantees that a kitten or youngish cat will be with you a long time. Accidents, illnesses and $hit happens. Adopt who you like, very young or young adult, but an adult/senior cat adoption can be the most rewarding thing you can do. Many, many cats are given up that have lived wonderful lives with children. No matter what your decision, thank you for saving a life.


I know that there are no guarantees, but the youngish adult part was more about the ability to adjust quickly and easily, and relatively pain-free, although I'm fully prepared to give the adjustment time.
Thanks to some of the first posters, I have finalized my decision on getting an adult cat, one that will fit in nicely to our lives. I have also been advised not to go for one in their teenage years 

When we talk to the volunteers at the shelter, I will let them know that I want an adult, preferably over 3 years of age.



Carmel said:


> It sounds like you are doing everything right! One suggestion I'll make is, if you can swing it, look for slightly older cats that are a bonded pair. When you're in a busy house it's nice to have cats that don't always depend on you for attention and have each other. Introducing two strange cats to each other can be a very prolonged process, and they may never get along because cats are very territorial amongst their own species. If down the road you were thinking of getting another cat, the time might just be right now along with the first.
> 
> Whatever you decide, keep us updated, and share pictures of the cat(s) once home!
> 
> Regarding the mention of being dressed up, I need to give me 2 cents... unless it's for a quick photo shoot, cats do not like wearing clothes and shouldn't be subjected to it -- you are not likely to find a cat that likes this. Teach your children how to responsibly care for the kitty, which includes respecting them. When I was 5 I got my first kitten, I was taught how to hold them, and to be gentle and respectful. I never wanted to dress them up, I had dolls for that.


I will definitely consider a bonded pair. If they are both the type of cat I'm looking for, I would definitely consider getting two. We have more than enough room, and financially it's not a problem.

Oh, and about the dressing up thing, I didn't actually mean it that way. I meant a cat that will be giving lots of attention by two loving little girls. I will, of course, teach them proper respect for the cat, and I know that it won't be a problem for them. It was more a figure of speech than anything else 

Thank you, and I will of course keep you all updated with pictures!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Young adult all the way
You know the personality
You can foster it first to see if the cat fits
Best option


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't even know that it was possible to foster a cat at a rescue. I would feel to bad bringing it back.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Regarding the mention of being dressed up, I need to give me 2 cents... unless it's for a quick photo shoot, cats do not like wearing clothes and shouldn't be subjected to it -- you are not likely to find a cat that likes this.


Io: Speak for yourself!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i am so happy you will be adopting an adult from a shelter. you are so right - there are so many wonderful kitties out there in need.

good luck finding the perfect fit of a docile kitty who loves being handled.

the only additional recommendation i would have for you once you get him/her home is to look into pet insurance, too. although you mentioned financially having even 2 cats would be doable, it might make things a whole lot easier for you if you did have the insurance just in case. we did not adopt young adults ourselves and unfortunately did not buy insurance and we have probably spent close to $6k in the past year alone due to emergency vet visits and kidney issues, ringworm, tooth extractions, constipation problems, medications, etc, etc, etc... i'm pretty sure half of that at least might have been covered by insurance if we had got it in time. so we learned the hard way. it would been nice to have the extra few thousand $$$ or more each year for vacations (not that we actually CAN take a vacation these days since we don't want to leave our kitties!), or just STUFF! oh well! guess it wasn't meant to be.

enjoy your new kitty(ies)!!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I was raised with all kinds of animals around and knew the rules (basically in our house, the animals' needs ruled) but I agree that a kitten (or any other "baby" of the animal world) isn't the easiest route. 

I would also like to re-emphasise what others have said. Age is a weird thing. My last cat to die was over 20 (we keep trying to work it out exactly) but we are currently worried to death about one of our "babies" who is not much more than a year old.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

maggie23 said:


> i am so happy you will be adopting an adult from a shelter. you are so right - there are so many wonderful kitties out there in need.
> 
> good luck finding the perfect fit of a docile kitty who loves being handled.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this! I didn't even consider pet insurance, but I'll seriously look into it. I would rather not have to spend a ton of money on emergencies, but instead rest assured that she/he/they'll be covered.

What kind of things should I expect to be covered in an insurance plan? 
Anything besides vet bills?

Update for everyone: I called the shelter, told them that I was interested in an adult cat that's good with children, and who doesn't mind being picked up, petted, or having their belly scratched. I also told them that if there were any bonded pairs that sound good, as someone mentioned earlier, that I would like to look at them as well. 

I'm going to look at prospects on Monday!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Re: insurance

there are a lot of insurance companies out there, but I did the lazy thing and took my friend's recommendation and went with EMBRACE. She's had several cats thru her life and she insisted they were the best. Altho I'm undecided myself if I would want to put a cat with cancer thru chemo, she has done it twice. Used the whole $10,000 for EACH cat, but paid only $1,000 herself because of the insurance.

With Embrace, only cats up to age 10, I believe, can be covered for certain diseases that are not pre-existing. I.e. kidney disease, hyperthyroid, etc... After age 10, only accident coverage is available. I don't expect my 12 or 15 year olds to break a leg or eat an strange objects anymore, but the premiums just in case are real cheap - like only $10 or 20 bucks per month. breaking a tooth biting on a rock is considered an accident, btw, but regular dental cleanings and maintenance are not covered. 

My ” young” 8 year old, however IS covered for accidents AND diseases in case they come up in the future. So, for my 12 year old, it's too late to cover the costs of her kidney disease, prescription food, fluids, treatments, etc. but if my 8 year old develops it someday, a lot of his care could be covered. Hoping it never happens of course! His premium is something like $30-40 bucks per month.

Lots of options out there. The people at Embrace are real nice, too.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Re: embrace insurance


Oh! They DO have a health maintenance option as well if you're interested. For a little extra, you can also get regular checkups and preventative stuff partly covered, too.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Trinket said:


> I'm going to look at prospects on Monday!!


Be sure to let us know how it went!

Fingers (and paws) here are crossed hoping you'll come back to us monday night with a sweet story of the cat (or cats) that choose your family :3


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

maggie23 said:


> Re: insurance
> 
> there are a lot of insurance companies out there, but I did the lazy thing and took my friend's recommendation and went with EMBRACE. She's had several cats thru her life and she insisted they were the best. Altho I'm undecided myself if I would want to put a cat with cancer thru chemo, she has done it twice. Used the whole $10,000 for EACH cat, but paid only $1,000 herself because of the insurance.
> 
> ...


I'm in Canada, so embrace isn't an option for me. I'm exploring my options at this time.



Jacq said:


> Be sure to let us know how it went!
> 
> Fingers (and paws) here are crossed hoping you'll come back to us monday night with a sweet story of the cat (or cats) that choose your family :3


I'm going in alone tomorrow to look through options, and narrow the list down, and my family's going to go in with me the next day to make our final decision 

I'm so excited!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't wait to hear about the finalist(s) on Tuesday!!!!!!!


----------



## MsMichael (May 11, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Regarding the mention of being dressed up, I need to give me 2 cents... unless it's for a quick photo shoot, cats do not like wearing clothes and shouldn't be subjected to it -- you are not likely to find a cat that likes this. Teach your children how to responsibly care for the kitty, which includes respecting them. When I was 5 I got my first kitten, I was taught how to hold them, and to be gentle and respectful. I never wanted to dress them up, I had dolls for that.



Amen Carmel!!

If you are looking for a pet to "dress up", that's why those little "Trophy Dogs" (weird breed mixes to carry around in purses) are created. <evil grin> No Self-respecting cat, or older kitten will put up with that activity. 
Also, cats are MUCH more noise sensitive that most people realize. If you have children that yell or shriek, consider a dog. I advised my sister who has two young sons that never speak in a normal tone of voice, not to subject a cat to all of that hollering and carrying on. She didn't listen. Now she has a cat that refuses to come out from under the furniture and has litterbox issues, due to stress.

We are programed to love *OUR OWN*young, animals are not under any such programing where human children are concerned, and sadly will let you know how they feel quiet clearly. rcat

Ms M


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I can't wait to hear about the finalist(s) on Tuesday!!!!!!!


I went in earlier today, I actually just got back recently. I walked around quite a bit to see everyone, and the volunteer there pointed out the cats that she thought would be good for me, and I got to spend some time with each one. 

Most of them were absolutely wonderful cats, and seemed really affectionate. I looked at a couple pairs of cats, but there was always either one of them that wasn't friendly, or just lacked the personality. I didn't feel that they "chose me". 
I have a shortlist of a few cats cats now, and I'm coming in to look at them with my family tomorrow morning, and we are going to choose! 

There was this one cat there that I honestly thought was perfect. She's a small, black domestic shorthair with greenish eyes. When I got in the visitation room, I sat down and let her come to me. She immediately crawled onto my lap and started purring like a motor. She was rubbing her face on my arm, and rolled over to let me pet her belly, purring the entire time. When I scratched her behind her ears, she leaned into my hand and closed her eyes. Then I picked up one of those feather toy things they had there, and she was so playful, just chasing it around. She was the sweetest thing, and I can't stop thinking about her. 

I wanted to take her home then and there, but my family was expecting to come in tomorrow to look at finalists, so I promised her that I would see her the next day. Even though I picked out a selection of a few others, I secretly hope that she's the one that comes home with us 



MsMichael said:


> Amen Carmel!!
> 
> If you are looking for a pet to "dress up", that's why those little "Trophy Dogs" (weird breed mixes to carry around in purses) are created. <evil grin> No Self-respecting cat, or older kitten will put up with that activity.
> Also, cats are MUCH more noise sensitive that most people realize. If you have children that yell or shriek, consider a dog. I advised my sister who has two young sons that never speak in a normal tone of voice, not to subject a cat to all of that hollering and carrying on. She didn't listen. Now she has a cat that refuses to come out from under the furniture and has litterbox issues, due to stress.
> ...


Hi. I didn't mean the dressing up thing literally, I just used it as a poorly thought out description for a cat that's good around children, friendly and tolerant. I explained that in one of my posts. 

Also, my children aren't shriekers, it's one of the things I don't tolerate. Most of the time, they are pretty quiet, and they listen to me. They will treat the cat with respect, and they understand they when they're around him/her that they need to be calm and gentle.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeez, I'm so freaking excited and it's not even going to be my cat!

It sounds like you are doing everything right and I sure hope that little girl is the one who goes home with you! 

I can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Ahhh, that's so exciting! Sounds like you've found your girl, now lets hope the rest of the family agree. I soooo can't wait for pictures, and to see who you picked tomorrow.

As far as the dressing up thing, I mean, let's be honest, there's a few of us who have tried a little sweater, or hat on our cats just for that funny photo op of your cat looking so grumpy in clothes. Little girls putting a funny sun hat on a cat should be no problem, so long as they know how to do it properly without hurting the cat, and so long as the cat will stand it.

I had one friend who would put most "Ragdolls" to shame in the way she just became completely limp when held, you could maneuver her any which way, and put whatever you wanted on her. She would even sit in a stroller like a baby and be pushed around! Her cat was the envy of all neighbourhood kids.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

You guys better not say all this guff about "cat dignity" where Io can here you. You might convince her to stop being a pretty princess :<



Trinket said:


> She was the sweetest thing, and I can't stop thinking about her.


Kitty chose you! Kitty chose you! Neener neener I bet you thought we were being weird! :kittyturn


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds awesome! I am sure you will end up with a lovely kitty


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Jeez, I'm so freaking excited and it's not even going to be my cat!
> 
> It sounds like you are doing everything right and I sure hope that little girl is the one who goes home with you!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of her!


I'm so excited too! I promise you pictures tomorrow 




Jakiepoo said:


> Ahhh, that's so exciting! Sounds like you've found your girl, now lets hope the rest of the family agree. I soooo can't wait for pictures, and to see who you picked tomorrow.
> 
> As far as the dressing up thing, I mean, let's be honest, there's a few of us who have tried a little sweater, or hat on our cats just for that funny photo op of your cat looking so grumpy in clothes. Little girls putting a funny sun hat on a cat should be no problem, so long as they know how to do it properly without hurting the cat, and so long as the cat will stand it.
> 
> I had one friend who would put most "Ragdolls" to shame in the way she just became completely limp when held, you could maneuver her any which way, and put whatever you wanted on her. She would even sit in a stroller like a baby and be pushed around! Her cat was the envy of all neighbourhood kids.


I think that the rest of them will agree. Once they see her, and get to know her a bit, they'll be sure to feel the same way I do! 

If they choose someone else, I might just be taking 2 cats home. Just thinking about her now is making me smile, I don't think I could leave her behind. 

I promise pictures!



Jacq said:


> You guys better not say all this guff about "cat dignity" where Io can here you. You might convince her to stop being a pretty princess :<
> 
> Kitty chose you! Kitty chose you! Neener neener I bet you thought we were being weird! :kittyturn


Not weird, you guys are just a very... enthusiastic bunch  
It's honestly quite refreshing! I'm going to enjoy learning from you guys!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Trinket said:


> If they choose someone else, I might just be taking 2 cats home. Just thinking about her now is making me smile, I don't think I could leave her behind.



I was thinking this. If another cat picks someone else in the family, ask the shelter folks if they think the two would get along. Just because two cats aren't listed as "bonded" doesn't mean they can't go together. Penny and Nala were adopted together and had never met each other before adoption day.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for this. I will definitely make sure to do that, if we find another one that chooses us.

By the way, I love the picture of Penny and Nala in your signature. You have some beautiful kitties!


----------



## msuk2girl (May 13, 2013)

I just read the whole thread... but it's Wednesday! Tell us how it went, if you have a moment


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oooh, I sure hope you're all giddy playing with that pretty little black kitty you met in her new home!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

ahhhh I'm excited too!

Please don't wait until kitty is feeling poorly or misbehaving to post!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Trinket said:


> I didn't even know that it was possible to foster a cat at a rescue. I would feel to bad bringing it back.


My hubby and I fostered our girls initially, or trial adoption if you will. I was horribly allergic to cats in the past, which somehow was cured when I got my wisdom teeth pulled... Weird but true. Anyway, the shelter let us take the girls home without officially adopting them, and after a couple of weeks we knew we were okay and we went back and made it official!

We did try to add a third cat later, and had to take her back when she couldn't get along with the original two. We both felt awful, but shelters are pretty understanding. They would rather have you bring the cat back so they can find another home for it.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello again everyone!! 

So, I went to the shelter yesterday with my family, and we adopted the little black cat I was telling you guys about! My daughters renamed her Tinkerbell, and I think it suits her perfectly!

We brought her home, and she has been an absolute dream since the moment we walked in the front door! She walks around like she owns the place, and always wants to be cuddled! I couldn't be happier, and couldn't have made a better decision.

Sorry to keep you guys waiting, here she is!

Look at that beautiful face!



This is my favourite one of her so far 


She's tired! Her ears also look very pink because of the lighting!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

So pretty!! She is beautiful! I'm glad to hear you are pleased with your kitty! Enjoy


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

I love how the color of the blanket is reflected in her eyes.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Ahh oh my gosh, I'm so excited for you, like it's weird how excited I am :/ It's fun hearing and seeing someone else's adoption story from start to finish! Can't wait for more, and more pictures! 

How has she been with your girls?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Awwww, she's absolutely beautiful. I'm so glad your fam felt the same way you did about her.

And it sounds like she's so happy to have found a forever home with you guys. I'm happy for you!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! She's so beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

cat face said:


> So pretty!! She is beautiful! I'm glad to hear you are pleased with your kitty! Enjoy


Thank you!



Justteri1000 said:


> I love how the color of the blanket is reflected in her eyes.


They do look very green in that picture. Her eyes are actually a greenish yellow colour, but it depends on the lighting, and the quality of the camera.

You can see her true eye colour in my signature. I used a much higher quality camera, not the one on my phone. She also has a couple white hairs on her chest, which you can kind of see in the pics in my signature. 



Jakiepoo said:


> Ahh oh my gosh, I'm so excited for you, like it's weird how excited I am :/ It's fun hearing and seeing someone else's adoption story from start to finish! Can't wait for more, and more pictures!
> 
> How has she been with your girls?


She has been really great. They know how to pick her up and safely pet her, but we've agreed that they should let her come to them. 

She loves all of us already, and we love her too 



Jacq said:


> Awwww, she's absolutely beautiful. I'm so glad your fam felt the same way you did about her.
> 
> And it sounds like she's so happy to have found a forever home with you guys. I'm happy for you!


Thank you! We are so happy to have her!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

she is just beautiful!!

I don't know if you're aware but just for the extra warm fuzzy factor, you did a wonderful thing adopting black cat. They are usually the last to be adopted out. She might have wound up there for a long time if it hadn't been for you.

I can't wait to hear wonderful storied about how she's doing and MORE pictures of her.

Well done!!


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, that mans a lot to me!

I wasn't exactly aware, but I could have guessed just as much. I mean, it's not like she has any striking markings on her coat, and many other cats do which could make them more "attractive". With Tinkerbell though, it was definitely her personality that stood out to us. 

Also, I promise that you will all see more of her soon!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic! Beautiful cat, the beginning of many happy memories.
Congratulations on getting adopted.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you :luv

To everyone: I don't think I mentioned this yet, but she's about 4 years old.


----------



## swimmergurl1105 (May 30, 2013)

Love it! Adorable picture of her with her tongue out - I think it's freaking adorable when cats do that.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Trinket said:


> Thank you :luv
> 
> To everyone: I don't think I mentioned this yet, but she's about 4 years old.


WOW! A *double thank you* for adopting a black cat AND an adult!! Adults can be third on the list next to seniors and black cats as being hard to adopt out. People (not all obviously) want kittens thinking they can mold them into their image - or some such other fantasy, but adult cats are the most wonderful pets because their personality is 95% set already and they are calmer. GREAT job!!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG she is so beautiful! Congratulations to your family!!!

I am so excited for you. Adult cats are great because you know her personality already. What you did was my initial plan when I adopted my two...but it was very difficult to find cats that didn't want to be the "only cat" at the place (they were all little snobs who wanted to be king or queen of the castle), so I ended up getting kittens.

They are still little snobs


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I get so many visuals of you running around after your kitties going, "Pa-leeeeze, just ONE hug, a quick kiss?... ok, just one pet ontop your head.... OH PLEEEEEEAAAZZZZEE


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

How did you know? I also got mad at them for not paying attention to me...I would curl up in my bed, yelling out to them "you know I do so much for you, and you can't even give me ONE hug????? I pay for your food, clean your box ..." and blah blah blah. 

They didn't care.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL I know.. I have the same breed


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just read thru the whole thread. Im choked up. A black kitty got a home. Thank you for adopting a rescue esp a black kitty. They are always over looked and they are one of the best cats with great personalities! Wishing you many long years of fun and dress up!


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> OMG she is so beautiful! Congratulations to your family!!!
> 
> I am so excited for you. Adult cats are great because you know her personality already. What you did was my initial plan when I adopted my two...but it was very difficult to find cats that didn't want to be the "only cat" at the place (they were all little snobs who wanted to be king or queen of the castle), so I ended up getting kittens.
> 
> They are still little snobs


Thank you! 
Are your two siblings?



Marcia said:


> WOW! A *double thank you* for adopting a black cat AND an adult!! Adults can be third on the list next to seniors and black cats as being hard to adopt out. People (not all obviously) want kittens thinking they can mold them into their image - or some such other fantasy, but adult cats are the most wonderful pets because their personality is 95% set already and they are calmer. GREAT job!!!


Thanks! You're making me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!
What is it about black cats though? Is it because there are some people with certain... superstitions? I didn't think that anyone actually took that seriously. Or, is it because people are looking for cats with fancy markings and such?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Trinket said:


> What is it about black cats though? Is it because there are some people with certain... superstitions? I didn't think that anyone actually took that seriously. Or, is it because people are looking for cats with fancy markings and such?


It's a bit of both. Yes, some people are still superstitious regarding black cats. 

Also as you said, people want fancy markings, pretty colours, etc. Black cats don't photograph well and many think they aren't attractive for those reasons. Wrong, I know but, it is what it is <sighs>

I'll always have at least one black cat as long as I can own a cat. I love em.


----------



## Trinket (Jun 8, 2013)

cat face said:


> It's a bit of both. Yes, some people are still superstitious regarding black cats.
> 
> Also as you said, people want fancy markings, pretty colours, etc. Black cats don't photograph well and many think they aren't attractive for those reasons. Wrong, I know but, it is what it is <sighs>
> 
> I'll always have at least one black cat as long as I can own a cat. I love em.


That is sad, isn't it?

Black cats are definitely underestimated!


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

I never realised poor black kitties were discriminated against like that  My Mam has a black cat called Boo, she is **** crazy but then again she IS only 10 months old. She is a beauty, I will take photos of her next time I go visiting to show everyone 

On another note, I now feel that whenever I am looking for a kitty addition I will pay special attention to the black ones! Although you never know which one will choose you in the end ...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Trinket said:


> Thank you!
> Are your two siblings?


My cats were not litter mates, but according to records, they were born about a week apart. They lost their baby teeth at the same time and are growing at the same pace. The nice thing is that they get along like siblings or best friends. Makes me feel less guilty about being gone long hours


----------

